
CISPA Passes Out of the House Without Any Fixes to Core Concerns - Garbage
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/04/cispa-passes-out-house-without-any-fixes-core-concerns
======
chank
And was already shut down in the Senate days ago.

[http://blog.constitutioncenter.org/2013/04/reports-
privacy-b...](http://blog.constitutioncenter.org/2013/04/reports-privacy-bill-
cispa-shut-down-in-senate/)

~~~
greenyoda
Since the EFF is undoubtedly aware of that, I think the point of this analysis
is to warn people about the details of the legislation that the House was
trying to pass so that we'll know what to look out for in future bills.

